# How to help hair grow back



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

Poor baby. I'd definitely continue the fish oil... get her on a good food. I just posted about an emu oil shampoo in a different thread that we have used for dry skin and it works REALLY well. It also has a hydrating spray that we have ordered but haven't started... it might be a worth a shot. It was a suggestion from my breeder and it is a really great product.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Get her thyroid checked as well as rule out any other health issues that would cause the alopecia.

If there is a skin infection or fungus going on - you want that addressed first. 

Get her healthy inside out - her hair will grow back.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

I think what you're doing is good. I also used coconut oil when my girl had demodex to keep the skin healthy. If the skin is still crusty/flaky, you can use Ponds (mineral oil) to clean it. I'm not really sure you can speed up the growth so keeping the skin healthy is the best thing to do. Oatmeal and Bananas are also hydrating foods.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your adoption of Sophie.

Has she had a full Vet exam yet including blood work, thyroid check?
If she has been checked, did your Vet recommend any medications or treatment for her?

I would continue with the fish and coconut oil. What food are you feeding her? 
When I adopted my boy he was 15-20 lbs. underweight, he was having stomach issues, saw the Vet several times, was on different meds, I tried several different foods before I found one that worked which was Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. His coat was thin also and not as long as it should be but my main concern at the time was his stomach issues and getting weight on him. 

The PPP solved his stomach problems, he started gaining the weight he needed gradually over a 3-4 month period. His coat started coming in too.

Best of luck with her, once you get her on some good food and her medical problems are treated, her coat will come in and she will be beautiful. 


Hope you'll keep us posted as to the progress she's making.


----------



## sjconsolini (Mar 21, 2016)

The earliest vet appt we could get was mid April. She had a brief exam at the pound. She doesn't have any skin infections anymore (she was on antibiotics for a while due to an infection from fleas eating away at her skin, picture in original post). We are feeding her a grain free food by Whole Earth, which is made by Merrick. It was suggested by the ACO we adopted her from. She's definitely a work in progress health wise. Her vision is almost back to normal (her eyes started to freeze when she was abandoned) and her hips/gait are drastically improving (a combination of glucosamine, not sleeping on concrete anymore, better food and daily walks). I've been brushing her everyday with a gentle brush to try and get some of the dead skin off. I'm sure you all know how it is... We would do anything to make our fur babies better!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Check out my thread for my senior boy: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/330906-duke.html
The first post shows what he looked like after his hair grew back in and it also links to another thread where the first post shows him pre-hair. In his case it was hypothyroidism that had not been diagnosed by his surrendering family's vet--they were treating it as allergies. I did weekly baths with microtek shampoo and also used the spray as he had skin infections as well. The docs didn't think his hair would grow back fully but with the bathing, diet & proper meds he grew a glorious coat. Good luck!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Can you go to a different vet? 

If my vet told me that they couldn't see a new patient for 3-4 weeks, I'd have a big problem with them. What if your dog has a staph infection?


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah that is a crazy wait for a new patient first time visit! I would hate to miss something that you could be treating!


----------



## sjconsolini (Mar 21, 2016)

After calling every vet in town (thats about 6), the earliest appointment we could get still isn't for a few weeks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear you can't get her in any sooner. Is it possible to be put on a list for an opening if someone cancels? 

You can give her eggs too, they have a lot of protein and will help her coat. I give my guys eggs a few times a week, I usually cook them before I do but you can give them raw including the egg shell.


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

hmmm... That doesn't seem right that 6 vets do not have earlier appointments, especially for a well check on a new dog.
I would go to a walk in clinic or EVet then just so he can get checked out. Just as *Megora* said you want to treat this from the inside out.


----------



## sjconsolini (Mar 21, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry to hear you can't get her in any sooner. Is it possible to be put on a list for an opening if someone cancels?
> 
> You can give her eggs too, they have a lot of protein and will help her coat. I give my guys eggs a few times a week, I usually cook them before I do but you can give them raw including the egg shell.


We are on the list. She now goes to the vet on April 2


----------



## sjconsolini (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi everyone. Just an update. We switched vets. Sophie's thyroid isn't functioning as it should. She starts her medication today. The vet said her skin, weight (97 lbs yikes), and facial nerve paralysis will improve vastly.


----------



## kleofarm (Apr 26, 2016)

Monkey&Marshall said:


> Poor baby. I'd definitely continue the fish oil... get her on a good food. I just posted about an emu oil shampoo in a different thread that we have used for dry skin and it works REALLY well. It also has a hydrating spray that we have ordered but haven't started... it might be a worth a shot. It was a suggestion from my breeder and it is a really great product.


This is great and the food is also important not just the emu or fish oil. It is their complete diet. The skin is sensitive and putting on a moist cream and bathing the area with gentle shampoo. Watch the skin and see if it is flaky dry and approach accordingly. Make sure those flees or any other organism like mites. You would've had the answer if tested by vet. Checking every once in a while. Bathing is also a good way of good connection between you and your new dog also. Good Luck. A drop of pepperment oil also is a natural way of keeping bugs away if they are outside alot. We even used that for our horses for flies.


----------



## TheRocky (Jun 8, 2016)

I think you are doing right. Poor little dog, but I know he will be okay now. Good luck on taking care of him.


----------



## Ella Rollins (Aug 4, 2016)

Great tips..


----------

